# barclays bank stamp



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi I went to the bank and printed off a statment in branch in their machines. barclays. 

They have started a new digital stamping system. So on the statement there is a stamp that says certifiec copy with branch location. 

Has anybody used this with a successful visa? 

They said they will also stamp it with their branch name

thanks


----------



## PhilFromTheFuture (Feb 22, 2018)

ahidges said:


> Hi I went to the bank and printed off a statment in branch in their machines. barclays.
> 
> They have started a new digital stamping system. So on the statement there is a stamp that says certifiec copy with branch location.
> 
> ...


Should be fine.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This is what FM-SE says about bank statements:

(1) on official bank stationery; or
(2) electronic bank statements which are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic or which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page.


----------



## INLD (May 8, 2018)

ahidges said:


> Hi I went to the bank and printed off a statment in branch in their machines. barclays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Were you granted with those statements? Please let me know I need peace of mind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

yes we were


----------

